# Chickenboy topwater?



## bubbas kenner

With all due respect what would it be called swimming chicken, chicken adrift,plugging clucker just a thought from today,lol.


----------



## hookguy

Chicken bone...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Top Cox

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## team cut em deep

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Top Cox
> 
> -mac-
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


X2


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Bok a Bok


----------



## MasterOfAllBaiters

Chickeboy chickenboy chickenboy chickenboy 

yeahhhhhhh!


----------



## jettytarpon

Keystone floater


----------



## u wont know if u dont go

Chicken dance


----------



## u wont know if u dont go

criplen chicken


----------



## JimD

Top water would have to be a called the funky chicken if it was a walk the dog type lure esp if it had as much action as the regular plastic ....


----------



## V-Bottom

"The Big Pecker"......."Floatin' Pecker"


----------



## blackmagic

Walk The Chicken


----------



## Sgrem

Cock-a-doodle dog
why did the chicken cross the bayou.....


----------



## 535

drumstick


----------



## obergrafeter

fluegen clucken


----------



## troutsupport

If it had a rattle it could be the cluk cluk


----------



## MasterOfAllBaiters

Call it the 'Master Bait'


----------



## Fishinista

Chicken Skit


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Skitter fowl


----------



## Ibtsoom

Kickin' Chickin'


----------



## Gilbert

what topwater?


----------



## fishin shallow

cock of the walk


----------



## ComeFrom?

Chicken Plugger


----------



## patwilson

Is there a top water or is this chicken chit?


----------



## tentcotter

Chicken Spitz


----------



## reelthreat

Clucked Up


----------



## cfulbright

Chicken chit pat.


----------



## WillieT

Fat Floatin' Fowl


----------



## Porta-Berg

Church's chicken


----------



## K Man

Chikin Bone


----------



## Will-KD

Rockin rooster.


----------

